# wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?



## rheinfischer70 (28. April 2016)

Weiß jemand von euch, wie das Verbot des lebendigen Köderfischs in Deutschland zu stande kam? Muss etwa 30 Jahre her sein. Offensichtlich waren wir die ersten in Europa / Welt. Ich glaube, einige Jahre danach kamen die Niederländer, die Schweizer und Österreicher. 

Ich meine, sonst ist leb. Köder noch fast überall erlaubt.


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

seit 1985 - 

http://www.asv-rheidt.de/index.php/de/tierschutz


----------



## kati48268 (28. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Ja, der Drossé... _der_ Totengräber des Angelns.
Ich könnte kotzen bei einer solchen Homage für dieses *****


----------



## Jose (28. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

hab ich jetzt mal überflogen...
also erst macht der vdsf auf wettfischen und dann kriegt der asv-rheidt bedenken und führt vorauseilend höchste moralische regelungen ein und bläht sich noch heute damit, zu den protagonisten des lebenden köfi-verbots zu gehören.

find ich super von den verbands- und vereinsmeiern: erst die sau rauslassen in sachen wettfischen und dann in moralischer arroganz allen, aber auch allen, das zu untersagen.

ich wette, ohne das selbstherrliche posing von verband und verein(en) könnten wir heute noch ganz entspannt nach alter väter art angeln.


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Völlig kaputt, was da auf dieser HP steht - stolz darauf, sich und anderen ne Kugel ans Bein gebunden zu haben. Die sind doch sonstwo.

Wenn das nicht so traurig wäre und nicht so bis heute weitreichende Konsequenzen hätte, wäre das schlichtweg zum Totlachen - denn die meinen das offenbar völlig ernst.

---> ansonsten wäre das kultiger Trash in Reinkultur und beste Unterhaltung (guter Trash ist nur wirklich guter Trash, wenn er ernst gemeint ist).

Da wundert einen echt gar nix mehr - selbst erhitztes Butterschmalz trieft weniger als dieser Moralschlunz mit Heiligenschein.

Wäre trotzdem interessant zu wissen, was diesen Papst der Päpste da einst geritten hat, einfach mal irgendwann einfach so freiwillig in diese Radikal-Richtung zu gehen.

Vielleicht hatte der als Kind keine Kumpels und musste notgedrungen ein Jahrzehnt lang täglich per Wimperklimper mit Opis Goldfischen kommunizieren, wobei er diesen versprach, ihrer Lebensform ewiglich bis aufs Messer das Himmelreiche auf Erden zu bescheren oder so.

"Hiermit gelobe ich feierlich: Wenn ich mal groß bin, kämpfe ich vehement gegen Schuppenverlust".


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Lebender Köfi ist nicht überall pauschal verboten in Deutschland.

B-W, Verordnung, lebender Köfi mit vernünftigem Grund weiterhin erlaubt (Wels soll ja z. B. ausm Neckar raus, wäre lebender Köfi z. B. im Sinne der Hege sehr sinnvoll und damit ein vernünftiger Grund;-))
§ 3
(3) Das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ist unzulässig, soweit es den §§ 1 und 17 des Tierschutzgesetzes widerspricht, insbesondere wenn kein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt. Soweit die Verwendung lebender Köderfische zulässig ist, dürfen sie nur am Maul oder am Rücken angehängt werden; sie sind sicher zu befestigen.


----------



## Ukel (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Ist der Drosse eigentlich mittlerweile heilig gesprochen worden? #q|uhoh:|bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

In NRW wahrscheinlich schon, und Remmel wird ihm sicher noch ein Denkmal setzen...


----------



## Andal (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Mit Sicherheit ist es aber wieder eine Verschwörung!


----------



## Carsten_ (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Soweit ich noch aus der Prüfung weiß ist in NRW ist lebende Köderfisch auch von den Behörden genehmigungsfähig.

@Jose: Das Verbot wäre aber so oder so gekommen...
...ihr kennt das ja, alle nutzen die billigsten Produkte unserer modernen Massentierhaltung und -Agrarproduktion weil sie dadurch bare Münze sparen können, auf der anderen Seite gönnen sie dem Angler nicht den Spaß am Angeln.

Doppelmoral der Menschheit im 21. Jahrhundert #q


----------



## ulli1958m (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

 Ob es solche Vereinbarungen noch in anderen Bundesländern gibt ...insbesondere in NRW? |kopfkrat​ .​ .​* M e r k b l a t t​Zur Verwendung Lebender Köderfische
*
http://www.nwaev.de/06normen/nds/lebender_koederfisch.pdf

#h


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Ich bin trotzdem froh, dass es verboten ist. Ich habe ihn selbst oft genug genutzt aber wenn man ehrlich ist, krepieren doch viele Köfies elendig am Haken, auch im Rücken beködert (etwas zu nah an der Wirbelsäule->tot) oder am Kopf.

 Bei kleinen Fischen kann man das ja ganz gut "ausblenden" was man da mit nem Tier macht, wenn es dann beim Wallerangeln aber eine schöne Schleie oder Karpfen ist, dann merken es mehr Leute, dass es wohl eigentlich nicht soooo toll ist.

 Ein zappelnder, blutender, mit Haken gespickter Köfi gibt einfach jedem Angelgegner viel zu viel Futter um Stimmung gegen Angler zu machen! Durch das Verbot wird es zumindest versteckt....

 >>Do it in the dark<< sollten viel mehr auch bei anderen Angelpraktiken beherzigen, sei es das C&R, der Alkohol am Wasser....je weniger Leute von Dingen mitbekommen, die gegen Angler verwendet werden können und Verbote erzeugen, desto besser wäre es.


----------



## JimiG (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Einfach_Angeln schrieb:


> Ich bin trotzdem froh, dass es verboten ist. Ich habe ihn selbst oft genug genutzt aber wenn man ehrlich ist, krepieren doch viele Köfies elendig am Haken, auch im Rücken beködert (etwas zu nah an der Wirbelsäule->tot) oder am Kopf.
> 
> Bei kleinen Fischen kann man das ja ganz gut "ausblenden" was man da mit nem Tier macht, wenn es dann beim Wallerangeln aber eine schöne Schleie oder Karpfen ist, dann merken es mehr Leute, dass es wohl eigentlich nicht soooo toll ist.
> 
> ...




#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q
Fazit nach deinem Post: Hinsetzen Plastikwurm an Schnur knoten und hoffen das sich ja kein Fisch auch noch in der Schnur verfängt. Sonst wäre ja jeder, wegen der Misshandlung des Wurmes oder wegen des Stresses den ein Fisch erleidet wenn er sich doch verfängt, angreifbar und somit drohen da auch noch Verbote.


----------



## ronram (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Soweit ich noch aus der Prüfung weiß ist in NRW ist lebende Köderfisch auch von den Behörden genehmigungsfähig.



Diese Möglichkeit besteht für die Behörden (leider) nicht mehr, seit die LFischVO geändert wurde (2015).


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> B-W, Verordnung, lebender Köfi mit vernünftigem Grund weiterhin erlaubt (Wels soll ja z. B. ausm Neckar raus, wäre lebender Köfi z. B. im Sinne der Hege sehr sinnvoll und damit ein vernünftiger Grund;-))
> § 3


na immerhin, wenn man schon nicht nachts los kann, dann wenigstens mit ´nem vernünftigen köder...|wavey:

stimmt natürlich ausnahmen gibt es, aber die bestimmt ja nicht der einzelne angler individuell vor ort.

zum lebenden köderfisch allgemein, klar ist die methode sehr martialisch, aber insgesamt denke ich, daß deutlich mehr fische ihr leben lassen seitdem man sie nur tot anködern darf.


----------



## Matthias_R (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

In Neufünfland kam das Verbot des Lebend-Köfis mit der Vereinigung 1990.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> aber insgesamt denke ich, daß deutlich mehr fische ihr leben lassen seitdem man sie nur tot anködern darf.



Aber die sind dann ja nur tot und leiden deswegen nicht (mehr)....

Bürokrateutonische Logik der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie..


----------



## Trollwut (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lebender Köfi ist nicht überall pauschal verboten in Deutschland.
> 
> B-W, Verordnung, lebender Köfi mit vernünftigem Grund weiterhin erlaubt (Wels soll ja z. B. ausm Neckar raus, wäre lebender Köfi z. B. im Sinne der Hege sehr sinnvoll und damit ein vernünftiger Grund;-))




Genau, und dann setzen wir die fürs Angeln nötigen Ausgaben wie Gewässerkarten für wirklich ambitionierte in derart absurde Höhen und verbieten auch direkt das nachtangeln mit, damit bloß kein lebender Köfi auf Waller angewendet werden muss 




Einfach_Angeln schrieb:


> krepieren doch viele Köfies elendig am Haken, auch im Rücken beködert (etwas zu nah an der Wirbelsäule->tot) oder am Kopf.




Wenn wir im Ausland gefischt haben, dann sind uns noch nie die Köfis aufgrund der Anköderung umgekippt. Das war nur, wenn sie zu lange an der Luft waren. Die allermeisten Köfis waren sogar nach ihrem Einsatz "rücksetzfähig".
Und wir haben massenweise Köfis gefangen, die an den "üblichen" Beköderungsstellen Narben hatten, ansonsten aber topfit waren.
Es is ja auch ein Unterschied, ob ich einem Rotauge nen 10/0er Drilling durch den Schädel ramme, oder nen Karpfen mit nem 1/0er Einzelhaken durch die Lippe anködere...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Einfach_Angeln schrieb:


> Ich bin trotzdem froh, dass es verboten ist. Ich habe ihn selbst oft genug genutzt aber wenn man ehrlich ist, krepieren doch viele Köfies elendig am Haken, auch im Rücken beködert (etwas zu nah an der Wirbelsäule->tot) oder am Kopf.
> 
> Bei kleinen Fischen kann man das ja ganz gut "ausblenden" was man da mit nem Tier macht, wenn es dann beim Wallerangeln aber eine schöne Schleie oder Karpfen ist, dann merken es mehr Leute, dass es wohl eigentlich nicht soooo



Froh über ein Verbot?

Na herzlichen Dank auch.

Haben ja auch noch nicht genug selbstbeklatschte Einschränkungen[emoji37] 

Wurdest du damals zur Nutzung von Lebend Köfis gezwungen?

Geht auch anders..indem man,wenn es einem nicht in den persönlichen Kram passt, erlaubtes schlichtweg nicht praktiziert.

Ok,ist natürlich zu simpel[emoji6] 

Ausblenden brauchte ich da auch nix..fressen,gefressen werden.

Das war,ist und bleibt tagtägliche Realität.

Auch wenn sowas den bekannten,Naturentfremdeten
Ponyhofromantikern nicht in ihr verschobenes Heile Welt Bild passt.

Bei den ersten Ausblend-
erscheinungen,hätte ich mein Tackle verbrannt und wäre töpfern gegangen.


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Ja natürlich gibts da große Unterschiede bei der Art und Größe eines Köfi. Wenn ich nen Karpfen, Schleie, Barsch oder Aal anködere, dann überleben die eigentlich nur nicht, wenn die Raubfische zu sehr drauf rum kauen.....ein Aal übersteht selbst das meistens.

Ich red da mehr von den typischen empfindlicheren handlangen Weißfischen wie Rotauge, Rotfeder, Hasel usw.

Wer mein Post oben als "Anti-Angeln" versteht, hat schlichtweg nicht kapiert was ich sagen wollte.

Ich habe vor allem letztes Jahr verstärkt damit angefangen mit totem Köfi gezielt auf Hecht und Zander zu angeln und das eben nicht mit der Standard-Posenmontage - super erfolgreich das Ganze! Schaut euch einfach mal diese Homepage an http://www.pike-swat.de/ und deren Videos. Wer angelt so erfolgreich mit lebenden Köfis von euch?

Ich glaube das Aufschreien kommt eher von denen, die Angst haben ohne ihren lebenden Köfi nichts mehr zu fangen....eigentlich egal, verboten ist es ja eh schon lange.


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Hat nichts mit ausblenden sondern mit weiterdenken zu tun Peter.


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Einfach_Angeln schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Aufschreien kommt eher von denen, die Angst haben ohne ihren lebenden Köfi nichts mehr zu fangen....eigentlich egal, verboten ist es ja eh schon lange.


hier schreit doch keiner speziell wegen dem lebenden köderfisch, geht doch eher um was grundsätzliches.

natürlich fängt der tote köderfisch logo, dennoch mal ein kleines erlebnis.
sitzen drei mann mit heringen, stinten, rotaugen, lauben, alle natürlich tot, fast ´nen ganzen tag auf raubfisch, nix, aber auch nicht mal der kleinste zupfer.
kurz vor´m einpacken ködert einer ein lebendes rotauge an, keine fünf minuten später kommt der biss, ein hecht, 97.


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Ja es wird hier schnell Grundsätzlich, das Thema selbst geht aber um den lebenden Köfi. Ich denke ein lebender Köfi könnte aber leicht genutzt werden um das Angeln grundsätzlich anzugreifen...wir Angler sollten da aber möglichst wenig Angriffsfläche bieten.

Nochmal anders umschrieben:
In die heutige Zeit passt kein lebender Köderfisch, der in der Öffentlichkeit gezeigt wird. Die Menschen sind eben bescheuert und das Steak kommt aus der Kühltheke bzw. aus der Plastikverpackung. Selbst ein blutiger toter Fisch ist doch heutzutage bei den meisten Nichtanglern abstoßend und ekelhaft. Da kommt dann die erschrockene Frage: Isst du den etwa??? Ein Filet geht noch, besser es ist zum Fischstäbchen geworden.....aber ein Kopf mit Augen dran: Oh nein das arme Tier.

Klar ist das überspitzt dargestellt aber leider näher an der Realität als so mancher glauben will. Deshalb ziehen ja solche Kackkampagnen von Peta mit nem Haken im Fisch.

Ganz ehrlich wäre es schön, wenn die Leute sich ihr Fleisch noch aus dem ganzen toten Schwein heraus schneiden lassen würden im Supermarkt. Wenn es normal wäre das tote Tier vor Augen zu haben, dann wäre ich mir sicher gäbe es sehr viel weniger Verbote und Angriffe gegen das Angeln...das Verständnis wäre noch ein anderes......so ist es aber leider nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Ich habe hier die Gelegenheit mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln und nutze diese kaum.

Zu Zeiten in denen ich intensiv mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt habe,habe ich beim Ansitz wie auch beim Schleppen nicht die Anzahl Fische gefangen, wie es mit Kunstködern möglich ist.

Das Verbot bedauer ich nicht, aber für weitere Einschränkungen gilt es sensibel zu sein und sich dagegen zu wehren.

Dabei ist es nachrangig, ob man selbst betroffen ist, oder Angelkollegen, die eben andere Techniken bevorzugen.


----------



## maniana (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Einfach_Angeln schrieb:


> Die Menschen sind eben bescheuert und das Steak kommt aus der Kühltheke bzw. aus der Plastikverpackung.




#6
genau so schauts aus.
Ich habe auch schon jemanden dabei gehabt, der meinte er könne keinen Fisch abschlagen. Hab Ihn dann gefragt ob sein täglich Schnitzel aufm Baum wächst, dann war das Thema vom Tisch.


----------



## Jose (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



maniana schrieb:


> #6
> genau so schauts aus.
> Ich habe auch schon jemanden dabei gehabt, der meinte er könne keinen Fisch abschlagen. Hab Ihn dann gefragt ob sein täglich Schnitzel aufm Baum wächst, dann war das Thema vom Tisch.



das ist genauso bescheuert wie argumente von petra.

wirklich zurück in die steinzeit ohne arbeitsteilung?
ich wette, du schlachtest jedes fleisch selber, das du isst bzw. isst nur selbst geschlachtetes.

weil geht ja gar nicht, wer nicht schlachtet soll auch nicht...

stoneage #q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Dabei ist es nachrangig, ob man selbst betroffen ist, oder Angelkollegen, die eben andere Techniken bevorzugen.



Danke,du hasts begriffen worum es primär geht.

@einfach_angeln
Nicht gegen dich gerichtet aber was in die Zeit passt oder auch nicht,lassen sich bereits zu viele zur Genüge aufschwafeln und vorbeten.

Den Hardcore Angelgegnern ist übr.wurscht,ob du mit Lebend Köfi,Tot Köfi,Kukö,Mais oder Schwarzaugenbohnen am Schonhaken fischst.

Du sollst nämlich überhaupt nicht fischen!

Und im Gegensatz zu einer  Sturmerprobten biegsamen Weide, verliert der Angler mit jedem einknicken,abgeben und abnicken einen weiteren Ast am Stamm.

Und da wächst nix mehr nach.


----------



## maniana (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Jose schrieb:


> das ist genauso bescheuert wie argumente von petra.
> 
> wirklich zurück in die steinzeit ohne arbeitsteilung?
> ich wette, du schlachtest jedes fleisch selber, das du isst bzw. isst nur selbst geschlachtetes.
> ...




ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei.
der Kern der Aussage ist, daß das Töten von Tieren zum Nahrungserwerb zum Leben dazugehört.
Früher - vor einem guten halben Jahrhundert - hatten die meisten einen Bauernhof, da kam regelmäßig der Dorfschlachter vorbei und hat seine Arbeit erledigt.
Aber viele haben die Beziehung zu solchen Thematiken komplett verloren. Das Fleisch kommt von Lidl, die Pizza von Dr. Oetker und die Kühe sind lila.


----------



## Trollwut (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Einfach_Angeln schrieb:


> Ich habe vor allem letztes Jahr verstärkt damit angefangen mit totem Köfi gezielt auf Hecht und Zander zu angeln und das eben nicht mit der Standard-Posenmontage - super erfolgreich das Ganze! Schaut euch einfach mal diese Homepage an http://www.pike-swat.de/ und deren Videos. Wer angelt so erfolgreich mit lebenden Köfis von euch?
> 
> Ich glaube das Aufschreien kommt eher von denen, die Angst haben ohne ihren lebenden Köfi nichts mehr zu fangen....eigentlich egal, verboten ist es ja eh schon lange.




Von Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Aal redet ja eigentlich niemand.
Aber ein Räuber, der fast blind ist, perfekt hört und über ein extrem gutes Seitenlinienorgan verfügt, der verpasst den toten Köfi vllt. einfach, weil daneben 30 aktive Fische rumwuseln...


----------



## BERND2000 (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



maniana schrieb:


> ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei.
> der Kern der Aussage ist, daß das Töten von Tieren zum Nahrungserwerb zum Leben dazugehört.
> Früher - vor einem guten halben Jahrhundert - hatten die meisten einen Bauernhof, da kam regelmäßig der Dorfschlachter vorbei und hat seine Arbeit erledigt.
> Aber viele haben die Beziehung zu solchen Thematiken komplett verloren. Das Fleisch kommt von Lidl, die Pizza von Dr. Oetker und die Kühe sind lila.


 
 Kurze Frage, wie viele Angler erzeugen Ihre Maden selbst?
 Oder haben sie auch nur verlernt was alles dazugehört.

 Mag sein das das Angeln mit Kunstködern, auch wegen des Tierschutzes so beliebt ist.
 Aber sicher auch weil es so ungleich bequemer ist , als sich Köderfische selbst zu beschaffen. 
 Früher war das Raubfischangeln ungleich komplizierter, heute ist es teurer und einfacher.
 Auch da wieder die Frage, wer von Euch kann schon ganzjährig Köderfische selbst beschaffen. 

 Nebenbei es ist ungleich einfacher sich das Essen oder Köder zu kaufen, 99,9% der Angler würden sonst sehr schnell verhungern.:q

 Aber es stimmt,  Wir alle sind in Gefahr die Realität zu verdrängen.


----------



## Matthias_R (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Einfach_Angeln schrieb:


> ... krepieren doch viele Köfies elendig am Haken, auch im Rücken beködert (etwas zu nah an der Wirbelsäule->tot) oder am Kopf.
> 
> .....



Seltsames Posting. Wenn ich angle, gehe ich nunmal davon aus, dass das für den Fishc eine potentiell tödliche Angelegenheit ist. 
Sollte ich ( was ich natürlich nicht tue, ist ja verboten....) einen lebenden Köfi verwenden, dann hat das 
a) einen sinnvollen Grund, nämlich den Versuch des Fang eines verzehrfähigen  Raubfisches bei 
b) überaus guten Erfolgsaussichten. Nicht selbst aktiv anwendend, durfte ich mehrfach Zeuge sein, wie effektiv und wenig aufwendig diese Methode ist. Mit Kenntnis angewandt, lässt für einen Hecht exakt 1 Rotauge sein leben. 

Dafür komme ich immer mehr davon ab, mit Pose und Wurm Barschen nachzustellen. Da werden reichlich nicht verwertbare Kleinbarsche verangelt. Das erscheint mir blödsinnig. Ein gezielt eingesetzter Lebend-Köfi eigentlich nicht


----------



## angler1996 (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

wie es dazu kam, könnte glaube, ein Pilzsammler ganz gut beantworten, jedenfalls zu den Hintergünden

 Ansonsten, denke ich, dass die Tierschützer auch unter Anglern gute Arbeit geleistet haben.#h
 Irgendwie läuft die Diskussion nach dem selben Motto, weil  ich es nicht will soll es auch kein anderer tun ( welch Pseudomoral)
 Übrigens , da ich alt genug dafür bin, das noch erlaubter getan zu Maßen getan zu haben, wer seine Köfi mit Haken spickte, hat damals schon gegen geltende Regeln verstoßen:m


----------



## maniana (29. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, wie viele Angler erzeugen Ihre Maden selbst?
> Oder haben sie auch nur verlernt was alles dazugehört.




was hat denn Maden erzeugen bitte mit dem Nahrungserwerb zu tun?
Da werden mal wieder Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wie es dazu kam, könnte glaube, ein Pilzsammler ganz gut beantworten, jedenfalls zu den Hintergünden



Falls ich nicht gemeint bin, ich kann es trotzdem beantworten.:q

Drosse war Volljurist. Sein Feldzug begann mit dem tatsächlichen Beginn der Umsetzung des Tierschutzgesetzes, was einige Jahre nach dessen Inkrafttreten geschah.
Auf den Verbandsversammlungen hat er ausgiebig über die juristischen Folgen bei Verstößen gegen das Tierschutzgesetz referiert. 

Sein Lieblingssatz :

 "_Wenn bei den Anglern kein Umdenken geschieht, weiter mit lebendem Köderfisch geangelt wird, Wettfischen durchgeführt und Setzkescher benutzt werden, dann rede ich in ein paar Jahren vor einer Horde von Vorbestraften."

_Ich vermag nicht zu beurteilen, ob sein Antrieb in erster Linie im tierschützerischen Bereich angesiedelt war, oder eher im juristischen. Ich vermute Letzteres. 
Er hat jedenfalls keine Möglichkeit ausgelassen, die Strafbarkeit in den Vordergrund zu heben. Darunter auch die Feststellung, dass Vereinsvorstände u.U. mit in die Haftung genommen werden können, wenn die Mitglieder gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen. 
Und nach jeder Versammlung setzten sich die Vereinsoberen zusammen und haben Verbote in die Gewässerordnung aufgenommen, immer aus Angst vor juristischen Repressalien.

Man muss ihm lassen, dass er reden und überzeugen konnte. Damals hätte man noch einiges an Schaden für die Angelfischerei vermeiden können und so einen wie Drosse hätten wir Angler auf unserer Seite dringend nötig gehabt. Denn bis heute ist weder das Angeln mit dem lebenden Köderfisch, das Wettfischen oder der Setzkescher nach dem Tierschutzgesetz explizit verboten. Verankert ist es lediglich in Landesfischereigesetzen und Gewässerordnungen. Wir haben es der Justiz sehr leicht gemacht, das Tierschutzgesetz gegen uns anzuwenden, aber immer noch im Rahmen von Einzelfallentscheidungen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Einfach_Angeln schrieb:


> Ich denke ein lebender Köfi könnte aber leicht genutzt werden um das Angeln grundsätzlich anzugreifen...wir Angler sollten da aber möglichst wenig Angriffsfläche bieten.


Es ist der falsche Weg, direkt eine Niederlage zu akzeptieren um keine Angriffsfläche zu bieten.
Wenn wir der Meinung sind, das ein lebender Köfi vertretbar oder notwendig ist, dann sollten wir auch nicht davon Abstand nehmen, nur weil PETA es uns verbieten könnte. Bzw. dafür sorgen könnte.

Das ist so Sinnlos.

Natürlich wäre es in der heutigen Zeit fahrlässig dies zuzugeben, es zu tun. Wie die Realität aussieht wissen wir alle. Aber unsere Meinung dazu sollten behalten und auch ordentlich diskutiert nach außen tragen.


----------



## angler1996 (30. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Falls ich nicht gemeint bin, ich kann es trotzdem beantworten.:q
> 
> Deine Vermutung ist schon richtig:q
> ich habe damals diesbezüglich im tiefsten Frieden gelebt und Drosse nie life erlebt,
> Gruß A.


----------



## Jose (30. April 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

der fehler bei Drosse ist, dass er auf ethische standards dringt für tiere.
menschen dürfen weiterhin geschunden, gequält und getötet werden, wenn es einen "vernünftigen" grund gibt.
ich will unter tierschutz gestellt werden. mindestens


----------



## NedRise (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Es ist der falsche Weg, direkt eine Niederlage zu akzeptieren um keine Angriffsfläche zu bieten.
> Wenn wir der Meinung sind, das ein lebender Köfi vertretbar oder notwendig ist, dann sollten wir auch nicht davon Abstand nehmen, nur weil PETA es uns verbieten könnte. Bzw. dafür sorgen könnte.
> 
> Das ist so Sinnlos.
> ...




 Was Bieberpelz schreibt, finde ich richtig. Auch mal unbequeme Positionen vertreten, und nicht sich immer wegducken.

 Aber die Denke das der lebende Köfi irgendwie unmoralisch ist hat sich ja unter den deutschen Anglern weit verbreitet. 

 Man kann ja den lebenden Köfi unsportlich finden, aber ständig Fische releasen beim Spinnfischen, aber den Opis die mit dem lebenden Ihren Küchenhecht fangen, dann Tierquällerei vorwerfen. Doppelmoral und Selbstgerechtigkeit vom feinsten.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Was mich wundert, ist das dieser Drosse mit seiner Selbstgerechtigkeit es wohl geschaft hat noch höchste Auszeichnungen  zu erhalten, aber auch Heino hat ein Bundesverdienstkreuz bekommen?
Jedenfalls war dieser "Freisler" des Angelsports prägend und hat eine deutliche Spur hinterlassen!
Diese Lobhudelei auf der HP von seinem ehemaligen Verein ist widerlich!

@NedRise, danke für deinen letzten Satz, denn dieser ist sowas von zutreffend!
Erstaunlich das nicht mehr Beiträge von solchen Heulsusen hier im Thread stehen?.

Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jedenfalls war dieser "Freisler" des Angelsports prägend und hat eine deutliche Spur hinterlassen!
> 
> 
> Jürgen



Irgendwo habe ich mal so in etwa gelesen:
"Homo homini lupus, und der Angler dem Angler ebenso."


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, ist das dieser Drosse mit seiner Selbstgerechtigkeit es wohl geschaft hat noch höchste Auszeichnungen  zu erhalten, aber auch Heino hat ein Bundesverdienstkreuz bekommen?
> Jedenfalls war dieser "Freisler" des Angelsports prägend und hat eine deutliche Spur hinterlassen!
> Diese Lobhudelei auf der HP von seinem ehemaligen Verein ist widerlich!



Das muss nicht wundern.

Schau wer damals wie heute in den Vorständen der meisten Angelvereine saß. Gemeindehonoratioren, pensionierte Beamte, überalterte Geschäftsleute, gescheiterte und aktive Lokalpolitiker die alles mögliche waren und sind, bloß keine Angler. Und in der Verbandswelt war und ist das nicht anders.

Die hätten auch Vorstand in einem Kegel-, Kleingarten- oder sonstigem Verein sein können, waren das zumeist auch noch zusätzlich. Diese Typen hatten und haben keine wirkliche Bindung zum Angeln, taten dies höchstens mal bei offiziellen Anlässen und auch da nur für kurze Zeit. 

Angler waren in den Führungspositionen eher die Ausnahme. Die wollten angeln, sich nicht mit dem administrativen Vereinskram plagen. Auch früher wie heute. 

Und nun kommt ein Volljurist und erklärt denen, dass sie mit einem Bein im Gefängnis stehen, wenn "Ihre" Angler mit deren Duldung gegen eben dieses Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen. Ist doch völlig klar, wie die reagieren. 

Früher wie heute.


----------



## ronram (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



NedRise schrieb:


> (...)
> Man kann ja den lebenden Köfi unsportlich finden, aber ständig Fische releasen beim Spinnfischen, aber den Opis die mit dem lebenden Ihren Küchenhecht fangen, dann Tierquällerei vorwerfen. Doppelmoral und Selbstgerechtigkeit vom feinsten.







Taxidermist schrieb:


> (...)
> @NedRise, danke für deinen letzten Satz, denn dieser ist sowas von zutreffend!
> Erstaunlich das nicht mehr Beiträge von solchen Heulsusen hier im Thread stehen?.



Da kann ich nur sagen:
Richtig! 
Ganz genau so ist es.
Das deckt sich zu 100% mit meinen Beobachtungen, Gesprächen und Begegnungen am Wasser.
Ich zähle ja selbst zu der Generation, die ohne den lebenden Köderfisch aufgewachsen ist...allerdings bekomme ich jedes mal beinahe Ausschlag, wenn "Angelkollegen" von denen mich +-10 Jahre trennen  in ihrer selbstgerechten und selbstherrlichen Weise herablassend über "die alten Knacker" herziehen und von einer modernen, richtigeren und vor allem moralisch höher positionierten jungen Generation sprechen, die ja so viel "Wert" auf das Fischwohl legt. Aber anstatt ehrlich zuzugeben, dass man den Fisch nur als Spaßobjekt ansieht, spielt man sich als Schützer und Gönner auf.
Verlogen und dumm zugleich. 
Ja dumm. Dämlich.  Ungebildet. 
Ich halte intolerante Gleichaltrige pauschal für saublöde, wenn sie sich selbst als moralisch entrückt betrachten.
(Zugegeben, die meisten, die ich wegen einer solchen Einstellung für dumm halte, sind es auch dann, wenn man andere Maßstäbe ansetzt....)

Der "Vereinsopi", der alles "abknüppelt", hat wenigstens nicht die Einstellung, dass man anderen doch gerne alles mögliche verbieten kann/sollte, solange es einen selbst nicht trifft.
Eine der Phrasen, die ich von meiner Generation am häufigsten höre, ist: "Das sollte verboten werden!"


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Da ich ja nun auf Grund meiner Lebensjahre(56), bald auch zu diesen "Vereinsopis" gehöre, möchte ich diese Generation von moralisch sich erhebenden Besseranglern mal auf einen Denkfehler hinweisen, den sie begehen.
Es wird nämlich die Zeit kommen, wo es vorbei ist mit dem lustigen peitschen der Spinnrute und man automatisch zum Ansitzangler wird.
Sei es jetzt aus gesundheitlichen Gründen, bei mir ist es z.b. ein Bandscheibenvorfall, oder eben altersbedingt.
Auf dumme Hechte mag es ja noch, mehr schlecht als recht, mit dem toten Köfi funktionieren, auf Waller z.B.fault er dir eher vom Haken, als das sich einer an dem Aas vergeht!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da ich ja nun auf Grund meiner Lebensjahre(56), bald auch zu diesen "Vereinsopis" gehöre,


Diving for compliments?

Da biste noch weit weg vom Alter für ein Vereinsamt und noch gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz weit weg für ein Verbandsamt..

Mit 56 gehörste in den Vereinen doch fast noch zur Jugend..



Davon ab und zum Thema sind mir junge wie alte Vorschriftenmacher jeglicher Richtung ein Gräuel...


----------



## Revilo62 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Ich habe die ganze Zeit überlegt, wann denn tatsächlich im Osten der Republik der lebende KöFi verboten wurde.
Ich meine das es nicht 1990 gewesen ist, sondern schon etwas früher.
Zumindest gab es schon Bestrebungen kurz nachdem der Herr Drosse im Westen an der Uhr drehte.
Allerdings muss man zumindest für BRB sagen, dass es kein grundsätzliches Verbot gibt, allerdings müssen hier lt. LaFiVo Sondergenehmigungen eingeholt werden, die wohl aber sehr selten erteilt werden.
Ich selbst habe noch nie mit lebendem KöFi geangelt, lehne diese Methode aber auch nicht ab, war eine Entscheidung für mich selbst und gut ist.
Und was die "Vereinsmeierei" betrifft, dit is nüscht für Egoisten, darüber muss man sich im Klaren sein. Ich bin nicht in einem Verein, habe auch wesentlich bessere Zugangsmöglichkeiten zum Angeln und Wasser als in vielen Teilen D möglich.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Pinn (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da ich ja nun auf Grund meiner Lebensjahre(56), bald auch zu diesen "Vereinsopis" gehöre, möchte ich diese Generation von moralisch sich erhebenden Besseranglern mal auf einen Denkfehler hinweisen, den sie begehen.
> Es wird nämlich die Zeit kommen, wo es vorbei ist mit dem lustigen peitschen der Spinnrute und man automatisch zum Ansitzangler wird. Sei es jetzt aus gesundheitlichen Gründen, bei mir ist es z.b. ein Bandscheibenvorfall, oder eben altersbedingt.



Auch mit 66 gehört man nicht zwangläufig zu den "Vereinsopis", finde ich und und zum "automatischen Ansitzangler" möchte ich mir mindestens bis 79 Zeit lassen. Ehrlich gesagt, ich denke eigentlich gar nicht nicht über einen Wechsel der Angelmethoden nach, weil ich seit ca. 40 Jahren neben lustigem Peitschen auch Ansitzangeln praktiziere (noch früher zählt nicht, weil ich da nur schwarz geangelt habe... dürfte aber seit Ewigkeiten verjährt sein ).

Ich bedaure Dich!



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Auf dumme Hechte mag es ja noch, mehr schlecht als recht, mit dem toten Köfi funktionieren, auf Waller z.B.fault er dir eher vom Haken, als das sich einer an dem Aas vergeht .



Der Spruch "Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt" bezieht sich nicht nur auf die körperliche Konstitution, sondern auch auf das, was man noch in der Birne hat. Ich hoffe, das muntert Dich ein wenig auf. #6

Gruß, Werner


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

@ ronram:

THX für Deinen Post Nr. 42, sehr schön formuliert #6



> Eine der Phrasen, die ich von meiner Generation am häufigsten höre, ist: "Das sollte verboten werden!"


Leider. Und beste Voraussetzungen für Denunziantentum bzw. ähnlich widerliche "gesinnungsgetriebene" Dinge (z. B. auch unreflektiertes Schlucken von auferlegten Verboten - das ist reines Befehlsempfängertum, pfui Deibel).

Sehr bedenkliche Entwicklung, nicht nur in puncto Angeln.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Endlich wieder etwas Zeit.

Zusammenfassend habe ich es so verstanden:
Ende der 1980 ziger Jahre hat ein Herr Drosse Aufsehen erregt, indem er auf die "Tierquälerei" des lebenden Köderfischs aufmerksam gemacht hat und den Verbot dieser Angelei in seinem Verein durchgesetzt hat.
Dadurch wurden die Landesverbände und der VDSF auf die Situation aufmerksam und haben mit dafür gesorgt, dass die Länder den Verbot des lebenden Köderfischs in die Landesfischereigesetze der meisten Länder aufgenommen wurden.

Zusätzlich wurden die Erkenntnisse von Richtern verwendet, um Angler mit lebenden Köderfischen aufgrund des Tierschutzgesetzes zu verurteilen und strafrechtlich zu behandeln.
Das Tierschutzgesetz sagt sinngemäß aus, dass einem Wirbeltier nicht ohne vernünftigen Grund längere Qualen, Leiden usw. zugefügt werden dürfen.

Das heißt im Klartext, dass wir das Verbot besonders unseren eigenen Vertretern und insbesondere Herrn Drosse zu verdanken haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Das heißt im Klartext, dass wir das Verbot besonders unseren eigenen Vertretern und insbesondere Herrn Drosse zu verdanken haben.


Ja - wobei, wenns nicht Drosse gewesen wär, wärens andere gewesen.

(Fast) jede Einschränkung beim Angeln kommt durch direkte Aktivität der Verbände, oder durch deren Anregungen bei der Politik, durch nicht gegen absehbare Einschränkungen kämpfen (mit dem bescheuerten Argument, man müsse gut mit Behörden und Gesetzgeber auskommen, eben um (weitere) Einschränkungen zu vermeiden, und könne daher nicht gegen diese kämpfen oder angehen), oder durch schlichtes ignorieren oder nicht begreifen, was Politik und Behörden wieder ausbrüten.

Daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert, weder im Bundesverband, noch in den meisten Landesverbänden..

Weswegen mit weiteren Einschränkungen fest gerechnet werden kann..

Ob die dann auch alle überwiegend, wie beim lebenden Köfi,  (offiziell) auch von Anglern selber mit getragen werden, oder wie heute schlicht trotzdem überall weiter da eingesetzt werden, wo man nicht mit "erwischt-werden" rechnen muss, das wird sich zeigen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oder wie heute schlicht trotzdem überall weiter da eingesetzt werden, wo man nicht mit "erwischt-werden" rechnen muss, das wird sich zeigen.



*Hüstel* 
Sowas gibts?[emoji6] 


Dem Rest kann man durchaus zustimmen.

Es ist echt Haarsträubend,was da in Reihen von Verbänden und leider auch Anglerköpfen an vorauseilenden Verbotsvisionen rumspukt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> *Hüstel*
> Sowas gibts?[emoji6]


wie man so hört, wenn man so rumkommt und die Augen nicht verschliesst.........
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Hallo,

ich würde das hier nicht so breittreten. Feind liest bestimmt mit und der Preis dafür kann hoch, verdammt hoch sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

keine Panik, die Angelfischerverbandler habens nicht so mit Internet, da lesen nur wenige mit...


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Hallo Thomas,

die meine ich auch nicht, eher PETA und Co.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

aaaahso, ich dachte halt, Du meintet die schlimmsten Anglerfeinde...


----------



## Sharpo (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



ronram schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur sagen:
> Richtig!
> Ganz genau so ist es.
> Das deckt sich zu 100% mit meinen Beobachtungen, Gesprächen und Begegnungen am Wasser.
> ...



Ich muss Dir leider widersprechen...meine Erfahrungen sehen anders aus.
Es ist nämlich genau umgekehrt.
Die Opis die mit Lebendenköderfisch weiterhin angeln schreiben auch den jungen Anglern vor was richtig und falsch ist.
Da wird sich dann genau um dieses C&R, Setzkescher am Stillgewässer, weiter Angeln nach Fanglimit etc. gestritten.
Nicht die jungen Angler machen Stress sondern der Opi.
Und wenn man dann den Opi auf seinen Lebendenköderfisch anspricht oder ihn daraufhinweist das lebende Köderfische am Gewässer verboten sind...laufen diese Opis wie ein Streichholzkopf an.

Und der Knaller dann...die lebenden Köderfische sieht man ja nicht sofort...bekommt man die Antwort:
"Wenn ich kontrolliert werde dann schneide ich beim einholen das Vorfach ab."
Und ähnliche.
Die Alten die uns das Verbockt haben wollen weiterhin mit lebenden Köderfisch auf Hecht angeln. Aber C&R, Setzkescher, Anfüttern  etc. ...da wird Zirkus gemacht.

Warum? Wie schon angedeutet. Die eine Handlung ist verdeckt..der Köderfisch unter Wasser. Die anderen Handlungen sind öffentlich, für jeden sichtbar und somit schneller angreifbar.
Und...haltet euch fest.....meine Erfahrung .....der Fischneid ist um einiges grösser bei den Opis.

Opis alle in ""....will keinen diskreditieren.

Und wennman jetzt Deine Erfahrung mit meiner Erfahrung mischt, liegt es nicht am Alter sondern an der Erziehung und oder VDSF Gehirnwäsche.
Viele Opis sind Drosse geschädigt, denen hat man es von Morgens bis Abends vorgekaut.
Und diese Opis sind es auch heute die den Anfängern dies weiterhin vorkaut.
Diese Generation hat leider noch einen nachteil. Sie sind extrem Obrigkeitshörig.
Schaut euch mal den Altersdurchschnitt in den Vereinsvorständen an.
Na? Mal raus aus dem DAFv, dann mal wieder rein usw. 
DAFV Mitgliedschaft in der Satzung festschreiben, keine Auflehnung im LFV gegen den DAFV. Alles rosig.
Und wenn man als Angler den Opi im vereinsvorstand nach dem Stand der Dinge im DAFV fragt: "Das ist der DAFv, der geht uns nix an. Nix neues"


----------



## Pinn (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich muss Dir leider widersprechen...meine Erfahrungen sehen anders aus.
> Es ist nämlich genau umgekehrt.
> Die Opis die mit Lebendenköderfisch weiterhin angeln schreiben auch den jungen Anglern vor was richtig und falsch ist.
> Da wird sich dann genau um dieses C&R, Setzkescher am Stillgewässer, weiter Angeln nach Fanglimit etc. gestritten.
> ...



Hallo Sharpo,

nett was du deinen Opis alles unterstellst. Die scheinen alle belämmert zu sein, egal ob beim Angeln oder im Vereinsvorstand. Das hört sich trotz "" nach einer Pauschalverurteilung an, die ich so nicht akzeptiere.

Zugegeben, die von dir beschriebenen Eigenschaften, Einstellungen und Verhaltensweisen gibt es gelegentlich. Sowas ist auch mir als "alter Sack" gelegentlich schon sauer aufgestoßen. Aber das reicht nicht aus, _allen_ Anglern, die einige Jahre mehr auf dem Buckel haben als du, Obrigkeitshörigkeit, Fischneid, Kritiklosigkeit als Folge einer jahrzehntelangen  Gehirnwäsche durch die Verbände und Unehrlichkeit im Dialog mit jüngeren Anglern zu unterstellen.

Meine Betonung liegt auf _alle_! Ich finde dein Bezugsposting von ronram auch sehr interressant. Er schreibt u.a:

_"Aber anstatt ehrlich zuzugeben, dass man den Fisch nur als Spaßobjekt ansieht, spielt man sich als Schützer und Gönner auf.
Verlogen und dumm zugleich. 
Ja dumm. Dämlich.  Ungebildet. 
Ich halte intolerante Gleichaltrige pauschal für saublöde, wenn sie sich selbst als moralisch entrückt betrachten."

_Auch sowas kenne ich. Aus meinen lange vergangenen Wettfischzeiten ist mir noch der Spruch in Erinnerung geblieben: _Ich ermorde keine Rotaugen!_ Die Verfahrensweise für Wettfischen: fangen, keschern, hältern, wiegen und danach zurück ins Wasser ist für mich persönlich auch heute noch akzeptabel, aber die Begründung war schon damals sowas von daneben...

Ronram schießt sich auf jüngere und gleichaltrige ein, du auf die Opis. Ich hätte da einen Kompromissvorschlag:

"_Verlogen und dumm zugleich. 
Ja dumm. Dämlich.  Ungebildet._"
Das gibt es in allen Altersgruppen

Gruß, Werner


----------



## dieteraalland (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> *Hüstel*
> Sowas gibts?[emoji6]
> 
> 
> ...




 es ist auch niemand verpflichtet den hirntot festzustellen #c


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Ab und an unübersehbar[emoji6]


----------



## Wishmaster3 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Erstaunlich das nicht mehr Beiträge von solchen Heulsusen hier im Thread stehen?.



Man kann nur hoffen, dass, wie im richtigen Leben, versucht wird, Intelligenz mit Lautstärke zu kompensieren und die Leute mit 'nem IQ über 60 einfach keine Lust mehr haben an solchen Diskussionen teilzunehmen. Anders kann ich mir 6 Seiten undifferenziertes, egoistisches Gequatsche auch nicht erklären. #c

Das Traurige ist, dass wir (die sich an die Regeln halten) neben euch unter vermeintlich gleichen Bedingungen am Wasser sitzen und das ist nicht fair. Ich hoffe nur, dass der Thread nicht die tatsächlichen Verhältnisse am Wasser wiedergibt.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Wishmaster3 schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen, dass, wie im richtigen Leben, versucht wird, Intelligenz mit Lautstärke zu kompensieren und die Leute mit 'nem IQ über 60 einfach keine Lust mehr haben an solchen Diskussionen teilzunehmen. Anders kann ich mir 6 Seiten undifferenziertes, egoistisches Gequatsche auch nicht erklären. #c
> 
> Das Traurige ist, dass wir (die sich an die Regeln halten) neben euch unter vermeintlich gleichen Bedingungen am Wasser sitzen und das ist nicht fair. Ich hoffe nur, dass der Thread nicht die tatsächlichen Verhältnisse am Wasser wiedergibt.



Hallo Wishmaster,
Andersdenkende als geistig Behindert zu bezeichnen (IQ unter 60) ist immer eine gute Diskussionsgrundlage.

Mir als TE Ersteller ging es nur darum zu erfahren, wie dieses Verbot damals zustande gekommen ist. Ich war damals Jungangler und habe es am Rande mitbekommen. 1987 war es eine Grauzone, kurz darauf wars komplett verboten. Einige Jahre später zog die Niederlande nach.

Das sich hieraus eine Diskussion über das für und wider ergibt, finde ich in Ordnung. 
Schließlich sind unsere westlichen und östlichen Nachbarn nicht unbedingt weniger Intelligent als wir und dort darf offiziell weiter mit lebenden Köderfischen geangelt werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Wishmaster3 schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen, dass, wie im richtigen Leben, versucht wird, Intelligenz mit Lautstärke zu kompensieren und die Leute mit 'nem IQ über 60 einfach keine Lust mehr haben an solchen Diskussionen teilzunehmen. Anders kann ich mir 6 Seiten undifferenziertes, egoistisches Gequatsche auch nicht erklären. #c



Na komm, so viele sind es nun auch nicht, die sich gegen den lebenden Köfi aussprechen. OK, laut sind die, aber ich denke nicht, dass es grundsätzlich am IQ mangelt.
Es ist wohl eher ein Zeichen der Entfremdung zur Natur, so eine Art Bambi-Reflex. Dazu muss man nicht zwingend dumm sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Bambi Syndrom!

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natur-Defizit-Syndrom


----------



## Wishmaster3 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Was ich vom Angeln mit lebenden Fischen halte kann man sich vermutlich denken. Aber das hab ich nicht mal kritisiert. Wo man die Grenze zur Quälerei zieht ist subjektiv. Ich hänge ja auch lebende Würmer und Maden an den haken. Und wenn einer käme und das aus seiner Sicht Quälerei wäre, hätte er recht. Der Wurm wedelt ja nicht aus purer Freude mit dem Schwanz, wenn er aufgespießt wird.
Was mich hier stört ist die arrogante Selbstgefälligkeit mit der in diesem Thread von fast allen Beteiligten mehr oder unverblümt deutlich gemacht wird, dass man sich nicht an Gesetze hält und teilweise andere aufgefordert werden, sich ebenfalls nicht an Regeln zu halten, die einem nicht passen. Und das über 6 Seiten ohne Gegenwind. Ne Diskussion war es nämlich eben gerade nicht. 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Wishmaster3 schrieb:


> Was mich hier stört ist die arrogante Selbstgefälligkeit mit der in diesem Thread von fast allen Beteiligten mehr oder unverblümt deutlich gemacht wird, dass man sich nicht an Gesetze hält und teilweise andere aufgefordert werden, sich ebenfalls nicht an Regeln zu halten, die einem nicht passen. Und das über 6 Seiten ohne Gegenwind. Ne Diskussion war es nämlich eben gerade nicht.



OK, das ist ne andere Baustelle. Dennoch...

Ich denke hier ist sich jeder bewusst, dass es verboten ist. Und es dürften auch alle alt genug sein für sich zu entscheiden, ob sie das riskieren oder nicht. Eine Gefahr der Beeinflussung durch die Beiträge hier sehe ich nicht. 

Ich gebe offen zu, dass ich bei uns im Dorf des nächtens um drei, an schnurgrader Straße mit hundertemeterweiter Sicht, nach vorsichtigem herantasten eine rote Ampel ignoriere.

Die Übertretung von Gesetzen und Vorschriften ist von drei in kausalem Zusammenhang stehenden Faktoren abhängig:

1.) Der Sinn eines Verbotes widerspricht dem gesunden Menschenverstand

2.) Die Gefahr des erwischtwerdens ist niedrig.

3.) Ich füge durch das Übertreten eines Gesetzes keinem anderen Menschen einen Schaden zu, gefährde keinen und belästige niemanden über ein zumutbares Maß hinaus. 

Wer jemanden verdammt, der unter Berücksichtigung dieser Faktoren ein Verbot ignoriert, der grüßt auch Geßlerhüte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



zander67 schrieb:


> Das das Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch eine Quälerei für den Köderfisch darstellt, wird ja wohl keiner ernsthaft bestreiten wollen.



Doch, ich bestreite das. Und zwar ganz energisch.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



zander67 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich damals komplett aufs Spinnangeln umgestellt.
> Seitdem fange ich deutlich mehr Zander/Barsche und Hechte als damals im selben Gewässer.
> Der Angeldruck ist nicht weniger geworden, der See wird auch nicht besetzt.
> 
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



zander67 schrieb:


> Das das Angeln mit lebenden Köderfisch eine Quälerei für den Köderfisch darstellt, wird ja wohl keiner ernsthaft bestreiten wollen. Gegenüber dem geangelten und waidgerecht versorgten Fisch stirbt der Köderfisch langsam.
> Und darin liegt für mich der Unterschied



Doch,ich bestreite das für mich.

Und nu?

Was du damit dem Fisch unterstellst ist dir bewusst?

Unter dem von dir unterstellten Schmerzaspekt,würde ich das
Angeln dann lieber komplett an den Nagel hängen.

Vor allem weiss ich nicht,in was für ein Hakengeschirr manche die KöFis stecken.

Richtig eingesetzt,Anköderungs-
technik wie auch Verweildauer am System, liegen die Kollateral-
schäden im verschwindend geringen Bereich.

Ein vorher getöteter KöFi ist und bleib dagegen tot..wenn nix beisst, ist er umsonst über die Klinge gesprungen.Aber immerhin TSG konform gekillt.

Könnten Köfis fühlen,würden sie bestimmt vor soviel Glück heulen.

Aber tragt mal den Pseudoheiligen-
schein ruhig weiter.Machts aber nicht glaubwürdiger.


----------



## Wishmaster3 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Übertretung von Gesetzen und Vorschriften ist von drei in kausalem Zusammenhang stehenden Faktoren abhängig:
> 
> 1.) Der Sinn eines Verbotes widerspricht dem gesunden Menschenverstand
> 
> ...



Und genau so funktioniert es eben nicht! 
Das ist vielleicht ne schöne Vorstellung, aber es scheitert daran, dass das alles subjektive Faktoren sind. 
Aus meiner Sicht widerspricht es gerade dem gesunden Menschenverstand, lebende Fische anzuködern und dann noch abzustreiten, dass es sich um Quälerei handelt. Aus deiner Sicht offenbar nicht.
Genau so unterschiedlich mag unsere Auffassung darüber sein, was jemanden schädigt oder unzumutbar belästigt.
Deswegen einigt man sich in einem Rechtssystem auf einen Konsens, an den man sich gefälligst zu halten hat. Egal ob es einem zu weit oder nicht weit genug geht.

Abgesehen davon ist die Diskussion darüber eigentlich off-topic, da die Frage war, wie das Verbot entstand. Um trotzdem den Bogen zum Thema zu schlagen, kann man vielleicht festhalten, dass sich die allgemeine Auffassung darüber, was dem gesunden Menschenverstand entspricht, gewandelt hat. Und das vor 30 Jahren schon.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



zander67 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass der Köderfisch vor lauter Freude da unten am Haken zappelt.



Aha..pikant nur,das dann deine  Schmerz/Leidtheorie auf alle gehakten Fische übertragbar wäre.

Auch auf deine Fänge [emoji6]


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Wishmaster3 schrieb:


> Um trotzdem den Bogen zum Thema zu schlagen, kann man vielleicht festhalten, dass sich die allgemeine Auffassung darüber, was dem gesunden Menschenverstand entspricht, gewandelt hat. Und das vor 30 Jahren schon.



Gewandelt ja, gesund Nein.

Es waren und sind idealistische Vorbeter, die einen diesbezüglichen Wandel (der allerdings weniger in der Allgemeinheit, als vielmehr in der Gesetzeslage stattgefunden hat) herbeigeführt haben. Auch wenn die hier geäußerten Meinungen nicht repräsentativ sind, denke ich doch dass die Mehrzahl der Angler den lebenden Köfi nicht für verwerflich halten.
Wenn also ein Verbot von Einzelnen, einer Gruppe oder Lobby entgegen der allgemeinen Meinung durchgesetzt wird, redet man nicht von einer "allgemeinen Auffassung", sondern von einer Doktrin.


----------



## ronram (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Doch,ich bestreite das für mich.



Ich ebenfalls...
Und ich bin keine 25 Jahre alt, kenne nur den toten Köderfisch und habe auch noch nie einen lebendigen Köderfisch verwendet. 
Halte ich ihn deswegen für falsch, respektive den toten für richtig?
Nein. 
Aber ich angel ja auch nicht (immer), weil ich Hunger habe. 
Uhhh...Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht...passt nicht zum TierSchG. 
Der lebendige Köderfisch auch nicht.

Komisch, oder? :0


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Wer angelt zur Ernährung, statt bereits getötete Fische vom Fischer oder im Handel oder aus der Zucht/Mast zu kaufen, obwohl er Fischen Schmerz/Leidempfinden zugesteht, dem könnte man auch Rohheit unterstellen....

Wäre laut TSG, §17/2, strafbar......

Nur mal so zum drüber nachdenken.......

Auch der sich moralisch/ethisch überlegen fühlende, nur zur Ernährung fischende Angelfischer ist dran - einer nach dem anderen........


----------



## ronram (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Es hängt aber auch sicherlich davon ab, ob man ein ideologisch verbohrter Besserangler ist, der sich selbst als erhabener und moralisch überlegen betrachtet oder nicht.
Es gibt natürlich, Angler, die glauben, dass die Gräuel der Väter und Vorväter zu überwinden sind um zu einer besseren Gesellschaft aufzusteigen.
Aber das sind eben die Angler, die den niederen, armen, moralisch unterlegenen Anglern einen IQ < 60 unterstellen. (Natürlich diskreditiert man sich mit einer solchen Aussage selbst, aber das kann der Betreffende gar nicht mitbekommen, weil er in seiner Denkweise ja per Definition der Bessere, der Erhabene ist.)

Solche Angler werden maßgeblich die Einschränkung und möglicherweise sogar die Abschaffung des Hobbyangelns in Deutschland vorantreiben.
Der eine, der laut Schreit "das ist ja Tierquälerei", wird vom nächsten, der ein bisschen lauter schreit, übertönt.
Die immer lauter werdende Gruppe der "Sollte"-Angler. "Ich finde man sollte" entwickelt sich nämlich naturgemäß zur Einforderung von gesetzlichen Verboten. Ob diese dann kommen hängt weniger vom gesellschaftlichen Konsens ab, als viel mehr von der Lautstärke.

Aber hey...wenn man sich nur oft genug einredet den gesunden Menschenverstand zu vertreten und den armen, minderbemittelten Kollegen zu einer ethisch korrekteren Existenz zu verhelfen, dann ist ja alles okay.

Ist schön von oben herunter zu blicken, oder?

Bei solchen Typen kann ich nur noch ungläubig mit dem Kopf schütteln...
Ich drehe es mal um...solchen Typen bewerte ich jetzt einfach mal ganz pauschal als dumm, weil ihnen die Fähigkeit fehlt weiter als bis zur eigenen Nasenspitze zu denken...
Würde sich auch tatsächlich mit meinen Beobachtungen am Wasser decken.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

10/10 [emoji122] 

DANKE


----------



## gründler (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Wir haben nen Lebendköfi Verbot????

Hab ich die letzten 35J gar nicht bemerkt.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Die vom Fischer/Händler sind schon tot zum kaufen.
Der Angler tötet daher unnötigerweise (also evtl. Rohheit, wenn er Fischen Schmerz/Leidempfinden zugesteht = strafbar) einen weiteren Fisch.....


----------



## ronram (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer angelt zur Ernährung, statt bereits getötete Fische vom Fischer oder im Handel oder aus der Zucht/Mast zu kaufen, obwohl er Fischen Schmerz/Leidempfinden zugesteht, dem könnte man auch Rohheit unterstellen....
> 
> Wäre laut TSG, §17/2, strafbar......
> 
> ...



Sich als Angler an den §17 TierSchG zu klammern ist einfach zu kurz gedacht. 
Von Thomas schon schön angeschnitten. 
Wer tatsächlich einmal darüber nachdenkt sollte bemerken, dass er die Schlinge, die auf den eigenen Schultern ruht, langsam immer enger zieht.
Das TierSchG ist ein Gesetz, das unbegründeten Schaden von Wirbeltieren abwenden soll.
Dem Fisch geht es nach dem Fang nicht besser. 
Angeln ist ein Hobby,  dessen ursprünglichste Eigenschaft es ist, den Fisch in einen schlechteren Zustand als den Ausgangszustand zu versetzen.
Schaden ist immer am Fisch. Immer. Ohne Ausnahme. Das LFischG NRW z.B. zählt den Angelhaken explizit als verletzendes Mittel auf. 
Sich also als Angler in diesem Gesetz zu suhlen, wie ein Schwein im Schlamm vor dem Abtransport zum Schlachthof...naja, ich führe das lieber nicht weiter aus.


----------



## gründler (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



ronram schrieb:


> Sich als Angler an den §17 TierSchG zu klammern ist einfach zu kurz gedacht.
> Von Thomas schon schön angeschnitten.
> Wer tatsächlich einmal darüber nachdenkt sollte bemerken, dass er die Schlinge, die auf den eigenen Schultern ruht, langsam immer enger zieht.
> Das TierSchG ist ein Gesetz, das unbegründeten Schaden von Wirbeltieren abwenden soll.
> ...


 

Was glaubt man warum das damals so eingeführt wurde???

Nochmal aus sicherer zuverlässiger Zunge (Politik)  = Ziel ist es Jagd Angeln und Naturnutzung für Privat gegen Null zu stellen.

Das kann man nicht von heute auf morgen,aber über Jahre.

Wie man sieht,klappt das ja erfolgreich und wir blöden IQ 60 Angler sind auch noch so blöd und machen das was in meiner Signaturt steht.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Eben - denn hier gehts nur um die Rohheit der sich ethisch höherstehend fühlenden Angelfischer, die unnötigerweise weitere Fische quälen und meucheln (wenn die Fischen Schmerz/Leidempfinden zugestehen), obwohls zur Verwertung bereits genug tote Fische zu kaufen gibt - auch ganz frisch geschlachtete..


----------



## gründler (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> obwohls zur Verwertung bereits genug tote Fische zu kaufen gibt - auch ganz frisch geschlachtete..


 

Ja also..... ich helf da gern weiter wenn jemand Fischis brauch....schlag ich vor euren Augen ab, ihr dürft auch aussuchen welche.  

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



zander67 schrieb:


> Ist es ja auch, der Fisch wird kein Lustempfinden haben wenn ich ihn an Land ziehe. Mein Bemühen kann nur darin liegen,
> dass Leiden so gering und kurz wie möglich zu halten.
> Freiwillig springt der Fisch ja nicht in meine Pfanne.
> 
> ...



Du legst Dir das schön so zurecht, dass Du meinst im Einklang mit dem Tierschutzgesetz zu handeln.
Legt man es konsequent aus, tust Du das nicht.

Um Fisch zu essen (und ich gehe hier davon aus, dass Du ausschließlich angelst, um Fisch für die Küche zu bekommen und jeden verwertbaren Fisch auch verwertest), jagst Du ihm einen Haken ins Maul oder ins Gedärm und ziehst ihn daran an Land. Dabei wehrt sich der Fisch und fügt sich selbst so noch größere Verletzungen oder Schmerzen zu. 
Und Du glaubst, das aus einem vernünftigen Grund zu tun.

Mal sehen:

Deinen Fischbedarf kannst Du beim Fischzüchter in der Nähe decken. Dort wird der Fisch mit einem Kescher aus dem Hälterbecken gefangen und schnell und schmerzlos getötet. Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz darf man keinem Tier, auch bei vorliegen eines vernünftigen Grundes (hier essen), nicht mehr als vermeidbare Schmerzen und Leiden zufügen. 
Genau das tust Du jedoch, wenn Du angelst um Fisch für die Küche zu fangen anstatt ihn beim Züchter zu kaufen.

Weiter:

Beim Fischzüchter wird die Wasserqualität ständig geprüft und schon aus Eigennutz in einem guten Bereich gehalten. Zudem wird er auch Lebensmittelrechtlich kontrolliert. Du hast also die größtmögliche Gewähr, ein gesundes Nahrungsmittel zu erwerben. Die Schadstoffbelastung selbstgefangener Fische ist in den meisten Gewässern unklar. Selbst in sauberen Gewässern mit Verbindung zu irgendwelchen Industriegewässern weiß man nicht, ob der gefangene Fisch von genau dort zugewandert ist.
Eine bessere Qualität des selbstgefangenen Lebensmittel ist ergo in vielen Fällen mindestens strittig.

Weiter:

Aus ökonomischer Sicht ist ein beim Züchter gekaufter Fisch um ein vielfaches billiger, als ein selbstgefangener. Die Kosten für Angelgeräte, Köder, Erlaubnisscheine, ggfs. Fahrtkosten etc. übersteigen sicher diejenigen, die man zur Deckung des Fischbedarfs beim Züchter aufwenden müsste. 

Weiter:

Aus ökologischer Sicht (Thema ökologischer Fußabdruck) ist ein beim Züchter gekaufter Fisch um Längen verträglicher, als ein selbstgefangener. Du verfährst weniger Benzin, brauchst keine Angelgeräte, versaust weniger Klamotten-> weniger Wäsche, musst die Natur nicht betreten und kannst daher dort auch keinen Schaden anrichten. 

Alles zusammen zeigt, dass angeln zur Nahrungsbeschaffung mit keinem einzigen vernünftigen Grund gesegnet ist. Imho, bei konsequenter Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes, verstößt (auch) angeln zur (privaten) Nahrungsbeschaffung gegen eben dieses. 

So weit sind wir zum Glück in der Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes noch nicht. Die Betonung liegt auf "noch".
Es dürfte aber auch dem infantilsten klar sein, dass die Unterstellung einer Schmerz- und/oder Leidensfähigkeit bei Fischen über kurz oder lang zu einem generellen Verbot der Angelfischerei führen wird. Denn es fehlt der vernünftige Grund.


----------



## Wishmaster3 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



ronram schrieb:


> Aber das sind eben die Angler, die den niederen, armen, moralisch unterlegenen Anglern einen IQ < 60 unterstellen. (Natürlich diskreditiert man sich mit einer solchen Aussage selbst, aber das kann der Betreffende gar nicht mitbekommen, weil er in seiner Denkweise ja per Definition der Bessere, der Erhabene ist.)


Naja, das hat er in seinem wirren Kopf gerade so noch mitbekommen und zählt sich natürlich selbst auch zu den IQ<60-Anglern. Sonst wärs doch ne Beleidigung.

Um auf den Rest einzugehen hab ich echt keine Zeit. Nur so viel: Lest meinen Post! Was ihr vom Lebendköderverbot haltet ist mir so dermaßen Latte. Ich zieh meine Grenze beim Wirbeltier, andere beim Fisch und die ganz coolen Jungs hängen sich zum Hai-Angeln Hundewelpen an die Haken. Die moralische Grenze muss jeder für sich ziehen.
Die tatsächliche Grenze ist aber schon gezogen.
Was mich dann nervt sind aussagen wie diese:


gründler schrieb:


> Wir haben nen Lebendköfi Verbot????
> Hab ich die letzten 35J gar nicht bemerkt.....


An geltende Gesetze hat man sich zu halten. Ob es einem passt oder nicht. Wenn irgendwas unser Hobby gefährdet, dann sind es Angler die sich nicht an die Regeln halten.
Dass hier am laufenden Band mit Straftaten geprahlt wird, wird das Hobby in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung sicher nicht voranbringen. Und hier wäre auch der Forenbetreiber, dem die öffentliche Wahrnehmung des Angelsports so wichtig ist, gefragt, um mal klar Stellung zu beziehen. Ist das die Art und Weise, wie du die Angler und dein Forum in der Öffentlichkeit wahrgenommen haben möchtest, Thomas?


----------



## angler1996 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Ralle, Du hast irgendwo geschrieben, dass Du glaubst, dass die Masse der Angler nichts gegen die Verwendung des lebenden Köfi's hat.
 ich ziehe das langsam arg in Zweifel.
 Angler werden das Angeln zumindest in D-Land zu Grabe tragen, weil sie sich ihr Tun zurecht biegen und auf dieser Basis sich für moralisch besser halten.
 Das war schon immer der Weg in  den Abgrund


----------



## Wishmaster3 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ralle, Du hast irgendwo geschrieben, dass Du glaubst, dass die Masse der Angler nichts gegen die Verwendung des lebenden Köfi's hat.
> ich ziehe das langsam arg in Zweifel.
> Angler werden das Angeln zumindest in D-Land zu Grabe tragen, weil sie sich ihr Tun zurecht biegen und auf dieser Basis sich für moralisch besser halten.
> Das war schon immer der Weg in  den Abgrund



Was die Masse der Angler will spielt übrigens keine Rolle. Die Masse der Energieversorgungsunternehmen hat sicher auch nichts gegen Atomkraft. Die Natur gehört aber nicht nur den Anglern, und daher ist maßgeblich, was die Masse aller Menschen will und nicht nur die Angler.
Was die Angler angeht brauchst du dir, zumindest in diesem Thread, keine Sorgen zu machen. Bisher sind es erst 2 kritische Stimmen.
Die Angler werden das Angeln in D zu Grabe tragen, wenn sie sich nicht einig sind. Wenn keiner bereit ist, etwas von seinen Privilegien abzugeben und mit der Zeit zu gehen. Nur beim Tackle muss es immer das neuste sein.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Wishmaster3 schrieb:


> Was die Masse der Angler will spielt übrigens keine Rolle.
> 
> Oh, das ist äußerst undemokratisch
> 
> ...


 Das letzte verstehe ich nicht, welche Privilegien habe ich als  Angler? Wo muss ich mit was mit welcher Zeit gehen?
Ich bau meine Ruten größten Teils selber und nu?


----------



## Wishmaster3 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Du verstehst offenbar auch das erste nicht. Aber den Fehler darfst du selber finden. Das erklär ich jetzt nicht...


----------



## gründler (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Wishmaster3 schrieb:


> Was mich dann nervt sind aussagen wie diese:
> 
> An geltende Gesetze hat man sich zu halten. Ob es einem passt oder nicht. Wenn irgendwas unser Hobby gefährdet, dann sind es Angler die sich nicht an die Regeln halten.
> Dass hier am laufenden Band mit Straftaten geprahlt wird, wird das Hobby in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung sicher nicht voranbringen. Und hier wäre auch der Forenbetreiber, dem die öffentliche Wahrnehmung des Angelsports so wichtig ist, gefragt, um mal klar Stellung zu beziehen. Ist das die Art und Weise, wie du die Angler und dein Forum in der Öffentlichkeit wahrgenommen haben möchtest, Thomas?


 

Was dich nervt oder nicht ist mir Wumpe.

Fakt ist das die meisten Angler auf Verbote Sche.....woher ich das weiß??

Dafür müsstest Du wissen wer wo wie ich....aber lassen wir das.

Lese meine Signatur um zu verstehen was ich damit aussagen wollte.


Ralle zeigt auf was uns erwartet,wir predigen das seit Jahrzehnten.Glauben daran das es so kommt......ahh weg doch alles Spinnerei......wir werden sehen.......

|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Wishmaster3 schrieb:


> Du verstehst offenbar auch das erste nicht. Aber den Fehler darfst du selber finden. Das erklär ich jetzt nicht...



 Ich glaube das ist auch die bessere Alternative, da höre ich lieber weiter "Bilder einer Ausstellung" übrigens von ELP


----------



## Wishmaster3 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



gründler schrieb:


> Was dich nervt oder nicht ist mir Wumpe.
> 
> Fakt ist das die meisten Angler auf Verbote Sche.....woher ich das weiß??
> 
> ...


 
Und dir kam nie der Gedanke, dass du mit deiner Einstellung einer der Sägenden sein könntest?


----------



## gründler (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Du hast ne PN.


Und ja auch ich säge,genau wie Du und alle anderen das auch tun.

Ich empfehle da immer gern die Doku auf yout. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kBorZDx2WA 
|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Wishmaster3 schrieb:


> gründler schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was dich nervt oder nicht ist mir Wumpe.
> ...



Und irgendwann wacht auch der letzte sich ethisch höherstehend dünkende Angelfischer auf, der den Schützern immer recht gab und meinte, man müsse als Angler der bessere Schützer sein, und bemerkt:
Hoppla, jetzt gehen die Schützer auch auf mich los...

Denn dazu haben sie jetzt Zeit und Gelegenheit, nachdem sie Wettangler, Forellenseeangler, Karpfenangler, Spassangler, Bootsangler, Schleppangler, Köfiangler etc., etc.... nacheinander eliminiert haben.... 

Nun sind eben auch die schützergeprägten, von ihren Verbänden gehirngewaschenen, sich moralisch/ethisch höherstehend dünkenden organisierten Angelfischer dran...........

Denn für die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie ist der Angler und das Angeln an sich der Feind, nicht der "schlechte(re)" Angler...

Merke:
Wer als Angler mit Schützern ins Bett steigt, wacht als Caster auf................


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



zander67 schrieb:


> ..... und Fische die zu groß sind oder mein persönliches Mindestmaß nicht erreicht haben fallen mir bei der Landung auch mal ins Wasser usw.).
> 
> Ich halte mich daran, nicht nur weil es verboten ist, sondern da ich selber auch Bedenken habe.



Herrlich..

Im ersten Absatz gibst Du zu, gegen das Tierschutzgesetz zu verstoßen. 

Im zweiten pochst Du auf die Einhaltung selbigem. Und zwar, weil es Deiner persönlichen Einstellung entspricht. 

Soviel zum Thema zurechbiegen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Wishmaster3 schrieb:


> Die Natur gehört aber nicht nur den Anglern, und daher ist maßgeblich, was die Masse aller Menschen will und nicht nur die Angler.



Wenn Du mir jetzt noch erklären kannst, welchen negativen Einfluss die Verwendung des lebenden Köfi auf die Natur hat, fange ich vielleicht an das Thema zu überdenken.


----------



## Revilo62 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Ist zwar OT aber hier der Link zur Mediathek des rbb mit dem genannten Beitrag, mehr als interessant die Aussage des LAVB, die sicher weit ab von dem ist, was man sonst von Verbänden hört oder liest:

http://mediathek.rbb-online.de/tv/B...mentId=35604940&topRessort=tv&bcastId=3822126
Beginn des interessanten Teils etwa bei 09:25


Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



zander67 schrieb:


> Aussage vom LAVB:
> Angeln nur zum Zwecke von C&R, nein! (mit Essen spielt man nicht)
> Einen Fisch den man nicht verwerten kann wieder zurücksetzen, ja!



Du hältst diese Aussage für Rechtsverbindlich? Vermutlich, weil sie Dir in den Kram passt. Vor Gericht kann das auch anders gewertet werden. C&R, zurücksetzen nach belieben, ist nach dem Tierschutzgesetz genauso viel oder wenig verboten, wie der Einsatz des lebenden Köfis.

Wie auch immer...jeder soll nach seinem Gusto angeln. Gesetze, die die Allgemeinheit vor Schaden oder Nachteilen bewahren soll man einhalten. Und das sind sicher die meisten.

Man sollte sich jedoch hüten, rein ideologisch geprägte Verbote (bezüglich dieser Diskussion in vielen/manchen LFG niedergeschrieben, nicht im TSG) in den Rosenkranz aufzunehmen. Insbesondere dann nicht, wenn man sich an anderer Stelle eine inkonsequente Auslegung zur Deckung des eigenen Handelns zu eigen macht.

Um nun wieder den Pfad dieses Themas zu betreten:

Genau das ist in Deutschland mit dem lebenden Köfi passiert. 

Durch die ideologische Auslegung eines Bundesgesetzes wurde eben diese Ideologie in den Fischereigesetzen manifestiert. Der nächste Zwischenschritt wird unausweichlich derjenige sein, dass angeln nur noch zum reinen Nahrungserwerb gestattet ist, wobei jeder verwertbare Fisch auch zu entnehmen ist. Und man wird uns schon noch beibringen, dass so gut wie jeder nicht geschützte Fisch verwertbar ist. Ebenso wie die Tatsache, dass man sich vor Beginn des Angelns um eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit für jeden gefangenen Fisch zu kümmern hat, womit die Hintertüren (zu groß, zu klein, falsche Art etc.) vernagelt werden. 

Man möge verstehen, dass die Diskussionen um den lebenden Köfi oder C&R nur Schlachten sind in einem Krieg in dem es einzig darum geht, Fische den warmblütigen Wirbeltieren gleichzusetzen. Verlieren wir diesen Krieg, verlieren wir die Angelfischerei.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man möge verstehen, dass die Diskussionen um den lebenden Köfi oder C&R nur Schlachten sind in einem Krieg in dem es einzig darum geht, Fische den warmblütigen Wirbeltieren gleichzusetzen. Verlieren wir diesen Krieg, verlieren wir die Angelfischerei.



Stellvertretend für ungezählte Postings vorher, eine zur Realität hochstilisierte, bloße Vermutung und somit ein deutlicher Hinweis auf diese Art Selbstüberhöhung, welche so tief blicken läßt.


Sehr schöne Postings hingegen von Wishmaster3 und zander67, Hut ab! #6


Ganz pervers wirds übrigens dann, wenn von bekennenden und auch strikt praktizierenden C&Rlern tote Köderfische zum Zander- oder Hechtfang verwendet werden. Weshalb? Wer einen Moment darüber nachdenkt, kommt von selbst drauf. |rolleyes


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ganz pervers wirds übrigens dann, wenn von bekennenden und auch strikt praktizierenden C&Rlern tote Köderfische zum Zander- oder Hechtfang verwendet werden. Weshalb? Wer einen Moment darüber nachdenkt, kommt von selbst drauf. |rolleyes


ganz pervers wird es eigentlich immer wenn mit attributen wie ganz pervers andere sichtweisen belegt werden.

mir persönlich steht jedenfalls ein angler näher, der mit einem lebenden köderfisch angelt als einer, der einen köderfisch tötet indem er mit seinem fuß drauf tritt, hat er irgendwo mal gelesen/gesehen, wäre gut für zander, heißt wohl nach magdeburger-art.-ohne gewähr - nur sinngemäß zitiert.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> ganz pervers wird es eigentlich immer wenn mit attributen wie ganz pervers andere sichtweisen belegt werden.



Der Moment war in diesem Falle offenbar nicht lang genug...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ganz pervers wirds übrigens dann, wenn von bekennenden und auch strikt praktizierenden C&Rlern tote Köderfische zum Zander- oder Hechtfang verwendet werden. Weshalb? Wer einen Moment darüber nachdenkt, kommt von selbst drauf. |rolleyes



Das ist nur in dt.Augen pervers.

Woanders Normalität.

Weshalb?

Wer auch darüber einen Moment nachdenkt,kommt auch selbst drauf.


----------



## Wishmaster3 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir jetzt noch erklären kannst, welchen negativen Einfluss die Verwendung des lebenden Köfi auf die Natur hat, fange ich vielleicht an das Thema zu überdenken.



Da du bisher zu den höflicheren Teilnehmern der Diskussion gehörst, erkläre ich den Satz:
Es geht nicht um negativen Einfluss. Es geht darum, wer bestimmt wie die Natur genutzt wird. Das kann man nicht alleine den Anglern anmaßen. Deswegen ist das Lebendköfi-Verbot keine alleinige Angelegenheit der Angler und somit auch keine Doktrin sondern allgemeine Auffassung weil man auch die Meinung der nicht-angelnden Naturnutzer gleichermaßen berücksichtigen muss. Nur unter Anglern ist das Verbot vielleicht umstritten, aber unter der Gesamtheit der Naturnutzer dürfte der lebende Köderfisch auf breite Ablehnung stoßen. Und dem hat man sich in einer Demokratie als einzelner zu beugen. 
Vor 50 Jahren war es den Leuten sicher überwiegend egal, was der Angler mit seinen Fischen anstellt. Aber die Zeiten ändern sich und wer den Anschluss verpasst bleibt auf der Strecke.


----------



## exil-dithschi (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Wishmaster3 schrieb:


> Vor 50 Jahren war es den Leuten sicher überwiegend egal, was der Angler mit seinen Fischen anstellt. Aber die Zeiten ändern sich und wer den Anschluss verpasst bleibt auf der Strecke.


das ist sicher so, da wurden noch regelmäßig, meist aale, mit mistgabeln gefangen weil die leute einfach kohldampf hatten.
fleisch war teuer und das ist ja das bigotte, gutes fleisch ist heute auch noch sehr teuer, nur merken das viele nicht, ein schönes brathähnchen gibbet für 1,99€, hauen sich jeden tag fleisch im überfluß rein, den unangenehmen part übernimmt zum glück jemand anderes und wir machen uns hier gedanken um den lebenden köderfisch.
klar, weil wir es können, es ist luxus, eigentlich schön keine anderen probleme zu haben.


----------



## Wishmaster3 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und irgendwann wacht auch der letzte sich ethisch höherstehend dünkende Angelfischer auf, der den Schützern immer recht gab und meinte, man müsse als Angler der bessere Schützer sein, und bemerkt:
> Hoppla, jetzt gehen die Schützer auch auf mich los...
> 
> Denn dazu haben sie jetzt Zeit und Gelegenheit, nachdem sie Wettangler, Forellenseeangler, Karpfenangler, Spassangler, Bootsangler, Schleppangler, Köfiangler etc., etc.... nacheinander eliminiert haben....
> ...



#d Thomas, ganz ehrlich...geh' kochen. Da kommt wenigstens was gescheites bei raus.
Diese jämmerlichen populistischen Prophezeiungen sind langweilig und bestenfalls kontraproduktiv.

Ich bin raus aus der Diskussion. Was ich sagen wollte habe ich gesagt und wenn selbst dem Häuptling nichts besseres einfällt, habe ich fertig...man bringe mir die Tür, ich wünsche zu gehen! |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

In Baden-Württemberg nach wie vor erlaubt, siehe Gesetz/Verordnung..


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In Baden-Württemberg nach wie vor erlaubt, siehe Gesetz/Verordnung..



Soweit ich weiß, erst mit Zustimmung der unteren Fischereibehörde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

einfach Gesetz/Verordnung lesen...


----------



## Breamhunter (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



zander67 schrieb:


> Ist nicht nur in Deutschland verboten.
> Nach meiner Kenntnis, ist der lebende Köderfisch auch in Norwegen und den Niederlande verboten.



Irland und England auch verboten. Aber da werden die dicksten Hechte schon seit Ewigkeiten auf tote Köfis gefangen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Wishmaster3 schrieb:


> Da du bisher zu den höflicheren Teilnehmern der Diskussion gehörst, erkläre ich den Satz:
> Es geht nicht um negativen Einfluss. Es geht darum, wer bestimmt wie die Natur genutzt wird. Das kann man nicht alleine den Anglern anmaßen. Deswegen ist das Lebendköfi-Verbot keine alleinige Angelegenheit der Angler und somit auch keine Doktrin sondern allgemeine Auffassung weil man auch die Meinung der nicht-angelnden Naturnutzer gleichermaßen berücksichtigen muss. Nur unter Anglern ist das Verbot vielleicht umstritten, aber unter der Gesamtheit der Naturnutzer dürfte der lebende Köderfisch auf breite Ablehnung stoßen. Und dem hat man sich in einer Demokratie als einzelner zu beugen.
> Vor 50 Jahren war es den Leuten sicher überwiegend egal, was der Angler mit seinen Fischen anstellt. Aber die Zeiten ändern sich und wer den Anschluss verpasst bleibt auf der Strecke.



Es wird schwierig, trotzdem..

Unter Nicht-Anglern würde auch die Verwendung eines lebenden Wurmes abgelehnt. Ganz einfach schon deshalb, weil diese keinerlei Beziehung zu unserem Tun haben und daher die bloße Vorstellung, einem Lebewesen bei vollem Bewusstsein einen Haken durch den Leib zu jagen, Abneigung hervorruft. 
Die Mehrheit lehnt auch Massentierhaltung und Kükentötung ab. Kaufen tun sie die Produkte dennoch. Die Mehrheit lehnt es auch ab, kleinen Bambis oder Frischlingen eine Kugel zu verpassen. 
Die Mehrheit ist grundsätzlich schnell dabei etwas abzulehnen, wenn sie keinerlei direkte Beziehung dazu haben, oder diese nicht offensichtlich ist. 

Was das Thema Naturnutzung angeht, so ist - im Bezug aufs angeln- damit der gesamte Prozess zu verstehen. Diese Nutzung beschränkt sich nicht auf die Köderwahl, sondern betrifft alles, was mit dem Angeln zusammenhängt. 

Das eigentlich schräge an dieser Diskussion ist jedoch etwas anderes. Der Einsatz des lebenden Köfis betrifft ein Individuum. Dies hat keinerlei Einfluss auf die Natur bzw. das beangelte Ökosystem.
Andere Faktoren der Angelfischerei haben einen tatsächlichen negativen Einfluss auf ein Ökosystem. Allen voran falscher Besatz. Ich will das hier nicht thematisieren, jedoch darauf hinweisen dass die Ablehnung fragwürdiger Besatzmaßnahmen in keiner Weise derart emotional pro Natur geführt werden. Verwunderlich !

Immer noch der Kern der Sache ist, ob man einem Fisch Schmerz- und Leidensfähigkeit zuspricht. Wenn Nein, dann ist der lebende Köfi kein faktisches Problem. Wenn doch, muss man konsequenterweise die gesamte Angelfischerei in Frage stellen.

Ach ja, noch was zum Thema Demokratie.

Vor dem Mauerfall war der lebende Köderfisch in der ehemaligen DDR erlaubt. Quasi über Nacht hat man einem ganzen Anglervolk ein Verbot übergeben, zu dem nicht ein einziger Bürger befragt wurde, welches nicht in den politischen Gremien dieser Länder diskutiert werden konnte. 

Und selbst heute noch ist der lebende Köderfisch nach dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht explizit verboten. Es sind die Landesfischereigesetze, die dieses Verbot manifestieren. Das hat nullkommanichts mit Demokratie zu tun, sondern ist von vorne bis hinten indoktriniert.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Unter Nicht-Anglern würde auch die Verwendung eines lebenden Wurmes abgelehnt. Ganz einfach schon deshalb, weil diese keinerlei Beziehung zu unserem Tun haben und daher die bloße Vorstellung, einem Lebewesen bei vollem Bewusstsein einen Haken durch den Leib zu jagen, Abneigung hervorruft....



Tut mir leid, aber Du schreibst wie Lothar Matthäus!

Wo steht eigentlich geschrieben, was Du nun zum wiederholten Male als These ohne Realitätsbezug in den Raum wirfst?

Daß mittlerweile Wenigborstern ein Bewusstsein unterstellt wird, ist aller Ehren wert, jedoch völlig an der Realität vorbei... |wavey:

Würmer, Fische, Vögel und Säugetiere in einen Topf zu werfen, gut umzurühren um, je nach aktueller Diskussionslage, das Passende rauszufischen, zeugt zumindest von offenbar stark ausgeprägter Hilflosigkeit bei der Suche nach vernünftigen Argumenten. So zumindest meine Meinung...


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber Du schreibst wie Lothar Matthäus!



Du hast vielleicht bemerkt, dass ich Deinen vorherigen Beitrag ignoriert habe. Das bleibt auch weiter so bis Du satisfaktionsfähigkeit erreicht hast.


----------



## Fruehling (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Manche Eulen meinen, die Nacht käme wegen ihnen...


----------



## Harry333 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: wie kam das Verbot des lebenden Köderfisches?*

Hi

da ich am Freitag Prüfung habe, in Rheinland-Pfalz seit 2013 generell Verboten, heißt gibt auch keine Sondergenehmigung mehr.


----------

